
Show HN: TheyMadeThat – an IMDB for everything and not just movies - chaostheory
http://www.theymadethat.com
======
chaostheory
Let me try this again, hopefully the right way this time. (This is the first
day that I've ever posted anything on Show HN)

On a related note, we've submitted this to Apply HN here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11523675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11523675)

As for a previously asked question on the last thread:

Q: How is the backend fundamentally different from a wiki?How is the frontend,
more efficient than one?

A: You have more freedom on wikis but the information being displayed is way
more consistent on TheyMadeThat, the format is enforced by design.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Fadell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Fadell)

[http://theymadethat.com/people/tony-
fadell](http://theymadethat.com/people/tony-fadell)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Pinkham](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Pinkham)

[http://theymadethat.com/people/chris-
pinkham](http://theymadethat.com/people/chris-pinkham)

Unlike Wikipedia, the data layout is the same for every person and thing.
Moreover, it's guaranteed to have links between people and related things, so
the relationships are much more apparent similar to IMDB

Feel free to ask more questions

